# Pidge-A-Roo is home safely!



## SusanAmI (Oct 19, 2004)

Please for those of you who gave advice under Feral pigeons,
read the new post under Pigeon Emergency for details about Pidge
coming home.
Thanks for all your advice and support from this forum. It has
really made a big difference in the lives of pigeons!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoo Hoo! This is great news! I'll catch the details in the other thread.

Terry


----------

